# follicle scans



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

do you produce more follicles on your second scan ? i only produced 7 on my first scan on monday got 2nd scan on wednesday will i produce more they have upped my  menopur to 5 powders and i need 8 to egg share really worried xxx kirsty xxx


----------



## jayne682 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Kirsty

How did you get on with your egg share? Did you get your BFP? Did the recipient?


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

yes i am 7 weeks pregnant not sure about recipicent going to ask next week at my 8 week scan xxx kirsty


----------



## jayne682 (Feb 16, 2013)

Aww congratulations. Did the egg collection hurt. I am just about to be matched and start the process of injections. Worried as this is my first time and I am worried they will over stim me and give me OHSS. I showed 8 follicles on the normal scan I had so they said I would respond really well. 

How many eggs did you get? My husband and I are doing ICSI. 

xx


----------



## ytsrik1978 (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you .  i slept through the egg collection and did not bleed at all after egg collection and just small stomach cramps after collection they got 13 eggs at collection and egg transfer was 2 embryos on day 3 and the clinic blasted the other 2 and i have 1 frostie the clinic did icsi for free for me if anything the injections was the worst part for me everything else when fast and as it should. Good luck and dont worry or stress its no where near as bad as you would imagine xxx


----------

